# 13 ft rods for drift fishing



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get my hands on a rod in the 13 ft range that I could use for drift fishing as well as maybe chucking a 3/4 oz spoon now and then. I was hoping there was something out there with that kind of length and a little bit of backbone so I could throw lures, drift fish and turn big fish. Any tips or recs would be appreciated.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

It all depends on what you want to spend... When it comes down to it you may have a better chance having a custom rod built to your exact specs, either that or you are going to compromise on something with a off the shelf rod. Okuma for one makes a few longer "float" rods.... Thing is, that long of a rod is pretty specialized, not entirely sure I would want to try chucking spoons for any amount of time with a 13'er. I have a 8'6" rod for hardware and a long rod for drifting, piers and bobbers.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

shimano may have one that may fit the bill for you.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

tsr770 said:


> not entirely sure I would want to try chucking spoons for any amount of time with a 13'er. I have a 8'6" rod for hardware and a long rod for drifting, piers and bobbers.


good advice.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

You are going to need two different rods JP. And why on earth would you want a 13' for drift fishing? Look at the classic style steelhead rods made by gloomis for a awesome 9'-10' drift rod with the michigan style handle. You wont anything over 9' for casting large hardware, such as a 3/4 oz spoon.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Tyler, I have a Okuma SST that is 10' 6'' and works great for drift fishing and even chucking lures. That's the one I use mostly. I use it on the river, the pier, the beach, etc. It is pretty multipurpose and I love it. BUT, I've been looking for ways to emulate center pins. Since there is no way I'm gonna be able to afford a centerpin reel for another couple years, I was thinking of combining a long rod with a levelwind reel for float fishing. That way the long rod can keep my line off the water and the levelwind reel will feed line with as little resistance as possible for the drift. I know people do this, but I haven't done it myself. Plus, centerpinners use 12 or 13 ft rods (I think) so maybe that would make it work better? I dunno, that's part of why I'm asking lol. 

Oh, btw, I was at the pier a couple summers ago and some older gentleman was using a 12' rod to bomb a BJ spoon way the heck out there. I've never seen that much distance. There's another reason.

I know no single rod will probably fit both purposes.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I pier fish a lot and the guys who lose the most fish on hardware are the guys running short light action bass rods and the guys who run long light steelhead rods. Either of these guys would probably do better landing fish with a MH ugly stik ...

Some think its cool to hook a king and cork out the rod. You can sit there and hold the fish with a big bend in your rod but if the rod doesn't have any backbone the fish is just resting waiting to go on another run...


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

steely74 said:


> I pier fish a lot and the guys who lose the most fish on hardware are the guys running short light action bass rods and the guys who run long light steelhead rods. Either of these guys would probably do better landing fish with a MH ugly stik ...
> 
> Some think its cool to hook a king and cork out the rod. You can sit there and hold the fish with a big bend in your rod but if the rod doesn't have any backbone the fish is just resting waiting to go on another run...


Yeah, I agree. I experienced that firsthand a few years back when I first tried my hand at casting hardware. It's hard to get a good hookset and turn fish with flimsy rods. Ever since I've been using rods with M to MH power to chuck hardware. 

But then my question is, how much backbone do centerpin rods have and do they have trouble turning fish? From what I understand, they're L power. Maybe a longer rod would better fit a float fishing aplication for me instead of using it to cast hardware.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Support a site sponsor!

http://hutchinsguideservice.com/hutchins_custom_rods


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> But then my question is, how much backbone do centerpin rods have and do they have trouble turning fish? From what I understand, they're L power. Maybe a longer rod would better fit a float fishing aplication for me instead of using it to cast hardware.


The thing with pins for steelhead is guys usually run 6-8lb test leader. Most pin rods are in the L category for that reason but if you know how to use the length of the rod to your advantage you will have no problem playing out fish. With kings is when you really have to worry about turning fish and what not so most use 10 lb leader minimum...

Also with a pin you can vary how much "drag" you put on a fish much easier than with any other reel. That's the part I really like. Sometimes with kings and heavy leader you just clamp down on the spool with both hands, max out the rod, and put pressure on the fish til it turns or something gives. It sounds crazy but when the fish is running for cover and you need to stop it, you don't have many other choices...

A wise man on here once said " you play steelhead but you fight kings" can't remember who said it buts its the truth...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> Yeah, I agree. I experienced that firsthand a few years back when I first tried my hand at casting hardware. It's hard to get a good hookset and turn fish with flimsy rods. Ever since I've been using rods with M to MH power to chuck hardware.
> 
> But then my question is, how much backbone do centerpin rods have and do they have trouble turning fish? From what I understand, they're L power. Maybe a longer rod would better fit a float fishing aplication for me instead of using it to cast hardware.


 You dont need a fancy centerpin rod thats long. Its more about the action of the rod that holds reserve power. I have been using a 7'6" ML fast action TFO for centerpin fishing on small waters. It works great and it sure beats a long rod. Since its a fast action it has alot of power in the butt section. When looking for a baitcaster (levelwind) rod I would look for a ML or M rod with a fast action. Alot of guys like the moderate action or slow action rods for float fishing, but I dont see the point. A fast action has way more back bone, and its easyer to mend line with. 10'6 or 12' max.

Also Salmon and steelhead have hard mouths. So a moderate or slow action rod is going to lead to less hook ups. They just dont have the power to get a good hook up everytime.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Long rods are for cushioning light leader. Also keep in mind, most bait hooks used for salmon and steelhead are thin compared to hardware hooks so there is no problem getting a solid hookset with a light rod...

I would never fish anything under 10 more like 10'6" with my pin. I also use a long rod when fishing hardware in the rivers. I couldn't fish hardware the way I do with anything less than a 10'. That's just me though everyone has their own preferences.

I use my light steelhead rods bait fishing (ales) off the pier for kings and barely ever pop a fish off...


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys, I think I know what to look for know. ML rod with fast action in the 10' 6'' to 11' 6'' should cut it for me. I already have shorter rods that fit that description, but have been wanting a longer one for a little better control on big water and some more casting distance. Hutch's rods look good.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would never drift with anything over 10'. A light 9'-10' stik with a fast action will help you feel so many more bites. Another thing. Long slow rods are useless for bait fishing kings(pin or baitcast). It's impossible to sink a 1/0 or 2/0 with a whippy rod. A couple weeks ago I lost 9 kings in a row on my 1563 glx 13'. Busted out the 8'6" with the baitcaster and kicked their rear end. I use a 9' croix with a fast action for pin fishin kings. I'd just buy 1 rod at a time for the type of fishing you do most often. My buddy has this rod STR 1263 C GL3 . It's a 10'6" med pwr fst action,6-12. With a nice bait cast reel on it it's the cats meow for bobber fishing kings and chrome and can cast a big lure a mile.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd second the 1263, kick ass rod!

anyone have the 1261? I'll take 4 or trade 13'imx even up...


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ron Matthews said:


> I'd second the 1263, kick ass rod!
> 
> anyone have the 1261? I'll take 4 or trade 13'imx even up...


Holy ****. We agreed on something.:evil::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

love mine
I've got a custom 1263s named "horse me" seen it all....been Beating on it for way over a decade! 
I threw a 2 ounce pyramid Over the horizon one time on the east side surf fishin, guy down the way couldn't believe it.. Never seen anyone cast that far he said? 
1 1/2ounce kastmaster same deal, Better have a full spool of 8# cause you can't get enough 10 on it without bottoming it out in a north blow...

I use to pull kings around like chumps at tippy in summer, right on the beach,, not these mini-chins either.. That was the year that Paul got two 40#ers in the same day

pulled over a picnic table at the campground one time after a few cans of courage, No problem.

6# leaders in spring drifting for steelies in high water? My go too

1263c for out rods in the sled is standard equipment.
It's a sleeper round here, you don't see many...usually with me.
it's a big rod for alot of people though. 
To really 'CORK EM' on a hook set you gotta be a man about it!


----------

